# Heavy and cheap, or light and expensive?



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Bought a 2020 Silverado; double cab, reg box, 4x4 (obviously), 5.3, 8 speed, LT. Like a dummy, didn't buy a truck with plow prep package, so putting a plow on will void some if not all of my warantee, but that's a risk I'm willing to take. What would be included in the plow package? Mine has a tranny cooler... I'm assuming a larger capacity alternator? Anyway, looking to put a V blade on it. I have Boss, Meyer, Fisher and Snowdogg dealers near me. So far the only quote I've got back was from Snowdogg; $7,000 (canadian). It weighs in at 700lbs. The Fisher is 553lbs in SS, Boss is 490lbs, Meyer is 654lbs. I'm assuming Snowdogg will likely be the least expensive... and they should all be within $1K...? The question is; does a couple hundred pounds matter that much? I plan to put Timbrens on, and possibly a leveling kit. I have a 300' driveway with parking for about 12 cars. I plan to drive 10min to do my in-law's dirveway that may be 100' with parking for 3 cars. POSSIBLY do a couple neighbors as well. Thanks in advance for any advice/ opinions/ critisizm. LOL


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BigG said:


> Bought a 2020 Silverado; double cab, reg box, 4x4 (obviously), 5.3, 8 speed, LT. Like a dummy, didn't buy a truck with plow prep package, so putting a plow on will void some if not all of my warantee, but that's a risk I'm willing to take. What would be included in the plow package? Mine has a tranny cooler... I'm assuming a larger capacity alternator?


The lack of the plow prep package does not automatically void the warranty on that truck - The Fisher website specifically addresses it. What's included on that particular truck I have no idea, I only recall that a separate fuse for the power cable is required on the non-plow prep package units due to the bank of buss fuses at the battery.



BigG said:


> Anyway, looking to put a V blade on it. I have Boss, Meyer, Fisher and Snowdogg dealers near me. So far the only quote I've got back was from Snowdogg; $7,000 (canadian). It weighs in at 700lbs. The Fisher is 553lbs in SS, Boss is 490lbs, Meyer is 654lbs. I'm assuming Snowdogg will likely be the least expensive... and they should all be within $1K...?


I have no idea how pricing is in your area and I won't sway you toward any particular brand as plenty of others will do that. But most of those sound way too heavy. The key to not voiding the warranty is staying within the recommended weight range. The product selectors on the respective websites will ask a slew of questions and tell you which are ok. If you are staying within their recommended weight range, the truck should handle it fine.



BigG said:


> The question is; does a couple hundred pounds matter that much? I plan to put Timbrens on, and possibly a leveling kit.


If you are concerned about the warranty, absolutely. If you are concerned with just how it handles it, mostly yes. "A couple hundred pounds" on a 490# plow is more than 40% of its weight. So a jump from 500 to 700 is a significant difference. Timbrens will not change how it holds the plow, it only keeps the truck from bottoming out during bumps.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

It appears, according to their websites anyway, that those plows are rated for my truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BigG said:


> It appears, according to their websites anyway, that those plows are rated for my truck.


I didn't run the numbers, so if they all are, then the weight shouldn't be too major of an issue.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone know if the Timbrens will have a leveling effect (touching all the time)?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

BigG said:


> Anyone know if the Timbrens will have a leveling effect (touching all the time)?


they are not supposed to touch all the time. Just a "stop" to help avoid bottoming out the suspension. Had them on a '99 Expedition with a plow; front and rear. Worked fine for me.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Airbags work better than Timbrens ,


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Front airbags!?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SHAWZER said:


> Airbags work better than Timbrens ,


on a solid axle truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The problem with Timbrens is when they do bottom out, that energy is transferred somewhere...to the frame of the truck. This causes issues with the frame down the road. 

Airbags allow the air to absorb and dissipate that energy. I know, no airbags for cars. 

Stick with the Fisher or Boss.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My 07 chev has air adjustable shocks in the front.
There are some aftermarket products but they are spendy...

https://www.arnottindustries.com/products/gmc-air-suspension


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> My 07 chev has air adjustable shocks in the front.
> There are some aftermarket products but they are spendy...
> 
> https://www.arnottindustries.com/products/gmc-air-suspension


Do those help with ride height under a load?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> My 07 chev has air adjustable shocks in the front.
> There are some aftermarket products but they are spendy...
> 
> https://www.arnottindustries.com/products/gmc-air-suspension


It would be nice if they made something for 2500 and 3500 trucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Not the ones I posted but i have a different brand on my 07 3500.
They do give you a couple inches in ride height but mainly got them to adjust between running the plow and not. They smooth out the ride quite well. I think they are blistens and I cant findthem online. 
They fit the 07 but if I remember right they changed something in 09.
Ill have to look for a part number the next time Im at the shop.
I was very happy with them plumbed into the same compressor as the back airbags.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Getting quotes... does 8hrs install time sound resonable?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

To install the plow, or air bags, both? What is the labor rate?


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Plow only. $110/ hr, but I'm in Canada.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Leaning heavy towards the Fisher EZ V SS. My only remaining concern is; how hard is it to remove the plow frame for the off season? I see Western has a nice setup for this... shame Fisher doesn't follow in their footsteps... hell, their stuff seems almost identical anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BigG said:


> Leaning heavy towards the Fisher EZ V SS. My only remaining concern is; how hard is it to remove the plow frame for the off season? I see Western has a nice setup for this... shame Fisher doesn't follow in their footsteps... hell, their stuff seems almost identical anyway.


Might be wrong but I think it is identical...being owned by the same company.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BigG said:


> Leaning heavy towards the Fisher EZ V SS. My only remaining concern is; how hard is it to remove the plow frame for the off season? I see Western has a nice setup for this... shame Fisher doesn't follow in their footsteps... hell, their stuff seems almost identical anyway.


Fisher doesn't have removable receivers like the Western does. The mount is not something you are going to remove seasonally.

A majority of the components are shared between Western and Fisher because they are owned by the same parent company. Electrical and hydraulic items are the same as are some blade components, but the mounts are not


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BigG said:


> Getting quotes... does 8hrs install time sound resonable?


No, but the MBCJ will most likely say different. Should not take more than a few hours to install a truck side.

Everything is plug and play.

If that is 8hrs to assemble plow out of the crates and install on your truck... I might could see that?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

8 hours is pretty much on the high end but there isn't any new vehicle you are installing in a few (read: 2 or 3) hours. Not without risking a lot of damage to the grill, engine compartment cover panels, lights, bumper, etc. anyway. There are some older early 2000s applications that could be banged out in that amount of time but the 2020 Silverado isn't one of them. Most truckside only these days on new vehicles should be in the 4-6 hour range. Plow assembly and setup on the truck would be another couple. So, total, 8 hours isn't terribly unrealistic.

That said, 8 hours at full hourly shop rate for a new plow sale is seems high. Usually a new plow purchase would have the install somewhat subsidized unless they aren't installing it themselves and subbing it out.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why not install it yourself?


----------

